# ho 41 anni, mi sono innamorato e voglio lasciare mia moglie



## Felice traditore (12 Ottobre 2007)

ho 41 anni, mi sono innamorato e voglio lasciare mia moglie. 
ma come posso fare?

stiamo insieme da 16 anni e ci siamo sposati 7 anni fa. ma ormai è finita e da 1 anno ho una relazione con un altra donna che mi riempie il cuore.

vorrei avere le palle di lasciare tutto e tutti e di inizziare una nuova vita con lei e so che anche lei lo vorrebbe e che in realtà potremo essere felici.

non posso buttare via la mia vita per un matrimonio che non funziona più e nganche mia moglie mi ama e non facciammo più all'amore da quasi sei mesi.

datemi coraggio:

ho deciso, domani sera esco con mia moglie e le dico che non posso continuare a spendere i miei giorni in un rapporto ormai sepolto.
e so che anche lei mi dirà lo stesso, la conosco.

è giusto che anche lei si rifacia una vita. la stiamo buttando in due e non voglio arrivare a 60 anni e rimpiangere di non aver vissuto un vero amore.

nella vita, ho capito, che se non hai le palle non vivi bene.

vivere non è sopravivere e io non posso fare così anche perchè io amo la mia nuova compagna ed è giusto dargli l'amore che si merita finalmente. 
se no rischio di perdere anche lei se non le dimostro che la amo e che per lei farei qualsiasi cosa perchè mi ha dato la felicità.

SECONDO VOI FACCIO BENE?

mi dispiace per i due nostri figli ma io sono un buon padre e così rimarò comunque, l'affetto per loro è sempre uguale e non conta se i genitori stanno insieme, conta essere buoni genitori.

FACCIO BENE?

VORREI OPINNIONI IN MERITO, VI PREGO.

giovanni


----------



## Iris (12 Ottobre 2007)

Lascia libera tua moglie... si fai bene.-
Ma metti in conto che la tua amante presto diventerà come tua moglie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Ottobre 2007)

*Bene*



Felice traditore ha detto:


> ho 41 anni, mi sono innamorato e voglio lasciare mia moglie.
> ma come posso fare?
> 
> stiamo insieme da 16 anni e ci siamo sposati 7 anni fa. ma ormai è finita e da 1 anno ho una relazione con un altra donna che mi riempie il cuore.
> ...


Fai bene a uscire solo con tua moglie e parlare.


----------



## MK (12 Ottobre 2007)

Felice traditore ha detto:


> non facciammo più all'amore da quasi sei mesi.


Quindi per sei mesi hai fatto l'amore con entrambe? Mai scambiato i nomi in un momento di passione?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















ps scusa sdrammatizzavo, esci pure con tua moglie e parlale, secondo me si incazzerà a morte, ma...


----------



## Bruja (12 Ottobre 2007)

*Felice.... per ora*



Felice traditore ha detto:


> ho 41 anni, mi sono innamorato e voglio lasciare mia moglie.
> ma come posso fare?
> 
> stiamo insieme da 16 anni e ci siamo sposati 7 anni fa. ma ormai è finita e da 1 anno ho una relazione con un altra donna che mi riempie il cuore.
> ...


 
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Ottobre 2007)

Felice traditore ha detto:


> ho 41 anni, mi sono innamorato e voglio lasciare mia moglie.
> ma come posso fare?
> 
> stiamo insieme da 16 anni e ci siamo sposati 7 anni fa. ma ormai è finita e da 1 anno ho una relazione con un altra donna che mi riempie il cuore.
> ...


torna domani.
poi vediamo. se davvero sarai stato capace di dire tutto a tua moglie, ne riparleremo.


----------



## La Lupa (12 Ottobre 2007)

Fai bene, Giovà.

Solo, di grazia, quello con tuo moglie (che non era vero amore sennò non scrivevi _... e non voglio arrivare a 60 anni e rimpiangere di non aver vissuto un vero amore...._) cosa era?
Così... per capire come mai vi siete sposati.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Comunque, quando scopri il negozio dove vendono le palle, facci un fischio che ti mandiamo un ordine.


----------



## Old fay (12 Ottobre 2007)

*NOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????*

Sei un bluff, vero? Dimmi che non esisti, vero??? Sono certa che tu sia frutto della mia fantasia....Oggi ho avuto una giornata pesantuccia direi...e hai pure menzionato i 60 anni!!! Dimmi che esisti ti pregoooo, dimmi che sei vero....ti aspettavo...!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












 !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fai bene a uscire solo con tua moglie e parlare.


perché, secondo te parleranno di questo?
già il fatto che uno decida di comunicare una cosa del genere alla moglie, portandola fuori a cena, mi dà la dimesione di quello che invece non farà...


----------



## Grande82 (12 Ottobre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Sei un bluff, vero? Dimmi che non esisti, vero??? Sono certa che tu sia frutto della mia fantasia....Oggi ho avuto una giornata pesantuccia direi...e hai pure menzionato i 60 anni!!! Dimmi che esisti ti pregoooo, dimmi che sei vero....ti aspettavo...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
rileggiti i miei PM!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (12 Ottobre 2007)

*ne riparliamo...*



Felice traditore ha detto:


> ho 41 anni, mi sono innamorato e voglio lasciare mia moglie.
> ma come posso fare?
> 
> stiamo insieme da 16 anni e ci siamo sposati 7 anni fa. ma ormai è finita e da 1 anno ho una relazione con un altra donna che mi riempie il cuore.
> ...



Ne riparliamo quando AVRAI detto tutto a tua moglie e avviato le pratiche per la separazione....fino ad allora...e' tutto fumo


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Ottobre 2007)

In effetti sentire un uomo che dice "voglio lasciare mia moglie per dare all'altra tutto l'amore che si merita" mi tocca........

Comunque anch'io ti aspetto al varco, facile dire "esco a cena con mia moglie e le dico tutto", "per vivere bene bisogna avere le palle", mi verrebbe da chiederti dove le hai lasciate in questi 41 anni...............


Rimango in attesa di NEWS


----------



## Verena67 (12 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> In effetti sentire un uomo che dice "voglio lasciare mia moglie per dare all'altra tutto l'amore che si merita" mi tocca........
> 
> Comunque anch'io ti aspetto al varco, facile dire "esco a cena con mia moglie e le dico tutto", "per vivere bene bisogna avere le palle", mi verrebbe da chiederti dove le hai lasciate in questi 41 anni...............
> 
> ...


 

Benritrovato Lancillotto! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sono d'accordo, diciamo che fa un po' parte della fase euforica dell'adulterio quella in cui l'altro (l'amante) merita tutto l'amore/coraggio/passione che quel povero pirla che ci si lascia alle spalle...invece no.

Allora si materializzano tentativi (?) mai andati davvero a fruizione - di solito per colpa del pirla di cui sopra - di lanciare segnali/discutere disagi che hanno portato all'attuale slancio (nei confronti dello shiny new love object, altrimenti detto amante).

Non appena si scende sul concreto e l'altro si rileva umano terrestre con esigenze terrestri (il suo passato, i suoi legami, le sue necessità economiche, familiari, lavorative, sentimentali, etc.) ecco che improvvisamente la "familiarità" del famoso pirla - sempre lui - riappare luccicante al neon....

Ma ribadisco che questo è molto umano. Io almeno, lo dico con assoluta sincerità ci sono passata e "cascata".

Bacio!


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Benritrovato Lancillotto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confesso di essermi pisciato addosso per le risate........ o forse sto diventando incontinente...........


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (12 Ottobre 2007)

Però non siamo mai contenti.....sempre a dire che gli uomini non hanno le "palle" per lasciare la moglie per l'amante....e quando ne arriva uno che dice di volerlo fare, ci mettiamo a fare il " San Tommaso ".......


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Però non siamo mai contenti.....sempre a dire che gli uomini non hanno le "palle" per lasciare la moglie per l'amante....e quando ne arriva uno che dice di volerlo fare, ci mettiamo a fare il " San Tommaso ".......


Ascolta fabrizio caro, io ho avuto la coerenza di dire da prima ancora di fare il danno che non sarei mai arrivato a quella decisione, ma ti assicuro che sono molte gli/le amanti che riferiscono di simili promesse avute e MAI MANTENUTE!!!!

Io non sono San Tommaso, sono solo realista e faccio statistiche!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (12 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ascolta fabrizio caro, io ho avuto la coerenza di dire da prima ancora di fare il danno che non sarei mai arrivato a quella decisione, ma ti assicuro che sono molte gli/le amanti che riferiscono di simili promesse avute e MAI MANTENUTE!!!!
> 
> Io non sono San Tommaso, sono solo realista e faccio statistiche!



Perfettamente d'accordo con te e ammiro la tua coerenza, però non è detto che se molti promettono e poi non mantengono, tutti si comportino così.

Dai lancy, concediamo al nostro amico un po di fiducia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Ottobre 2007)

*ehm*



Anna A ha detto:


> perché, secondo te parleranno di questo?
> già il fatto che uno decida di comunicare una cosa del genere alla moglie, portandola fuori a cena, mi dà la dimesione di quello che invece non farà...


Sinceramente penso la stesso cosa.
Ma uscire per parlare mi sembra molto meglio che covare rancori per torti inventati come fanno tanti traditori.


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo con te e ammiro la tua coerenza, però non è detto che se molti promettono e poi non mantengono, tutti si comportino così.
> 
> Dai lancy, concediamo al nostro amico un po di fiducia.


La mia fiducia in lui non costa nulla

vorrei vedere però la moglie e l'amante........


----------



## Old fay (13 Ottobre 2007)

E' normale qui essere dei San Tommasi, non ce n'è stata una che sia andata in porto.....!!!


----------



## Bruja (13 Ottobre 2007)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sinceramente penso la stesso cosa.
> Ma uscire per parlare mi sembra molto meglio che covare rancori per torti inventati come fanno tanti traditori.


 

Questo è sicuramente auspicabile, ma la mia perplessità viene dalla sensazione che lui si separi non per "amore" dell'altra ma sull'onda delle sensazioni che sta provando... e sappiamo che queste faccende, spesso, si risolvono in tanta polverina dorata. Ecco perchè sostengo che deve separarsi perchè il matrimonio non funziona e stare per conto suo a riflettere, e non per la contingenza della ragazza ad hoc!! Ha pur sempre 41 anni... momento perfetto per le imbarcate!
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questo è sicuramente auspicabile, ma la mia perplessità viene dalla sensazione che lui si separi non per "amore" dell'altra ma sull'onda delle sensazioni che sta provando... e sappiamo che queste faccende, spesso, si risolvono in tanta polverina dorata. Ecco perchè sostengo che deve separarsi perchè il matrimonio non funziona e stare per conto suo a riflettere, e non per la contingenza della ragazza ad hoc!! Ha pur sempre 41 anni... momento perfetto per le *imbarcate*!
> Bruja


Lascia stare la barca che serve a me e a Fedifrago per la pesca sportiva!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Lascia stare la barca che serve a me e a Fedifrago per la pesca sportiva!!!!


 














Ahhhh...la pace del lago, il dondolio delle onde, e unici animali..i pesci, che per fortuna...son muti!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ahhhh...la pace del lago, il dondolio delle onde, *e unici animali..i pesci*, che per fortuna...son muti!!!


Hai dimenticato quelli che stanno sulla barca, ma per fortuna anche loro stanno in silenzio a pescare


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (13 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Lascia stare la barca che serve a me e a Fedifrago per la pesca sportiva!!!!



Ahhh....la mia passione fin da ragazzo..... Lancy. Fedi, vi prego portatemi con voi!!


----------



## Bruja (13 Ottobre 2007)

*Lancy e Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ahhhh...la pace del lago, il dondolio delle onde, e unici animali..i pesci, che per fortuna...son muti!!!


 
Voi due non vi ignoro per due motivi, a te perchè non ho finito di strapazzarti sul forum, e alla ferraglia perchè non ho ancora finito l'elenco delle cose per cui mi serve!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








































Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ahhh....la mia passione fin da ragazzo..... Lancy. Fedi, vi prego portatemi con voi!!


Ad essere sincero non ricordo più da quanto tempo non vado più a pescare perchè negli anni  ho maturato un senso di sofferenza nei confronti dei pesci agonizzanti nel retino......... però ricordo che era uno sport che amavo moltissimo


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Ottobre 2007)

Nel pensare a "Felice traditore" ed al racconto della scorsa cena che stiamo aspettando, ho letto un post (http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=2734) che dimostra ancora una volta come questi uomini siano facili ai ripensamenti. 
Ora capisci Fabrizio perchè sono scettico sulle buone intenzioni di Felice traditore?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (13 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ad essere sincero non ricordo più da quanto tempo non vado più a pescare perchè negli anni  ho maturato un senso di sofferenza nei confronti dei pesci agonizzanti nel retino......... però ricordo che era uno sport che amavo moltissimo


No problem, facciamo la pesca " no-kill ", li catturiamo e poi li liberiamo  subito dopo.


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> No problem, facciamo la pesca " no-kill ", li catturiamo e poi li liberiamo subito dopo.


Credo di averla vista una volta sul fiume Adda, ma non ho bel capito come funziona. Mi sembrava usassero la "coda di topo", ma sinceramente non so nemmeno se si chiama così.

Quella però davvero mi piaceva.......


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (13 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Nel pensare a "Felice traditore" ed al racconto della scorsa cena che stiamo aspettando, ho letto un post (http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=2734) che dimostra ancora una volta come questi uomini siano facili ai ripensamenti.
> Ora capisci Fabrizio perchè sono scettico sulle buone intenzioni di Felice traditore?


Si capisco benissimo e concordo con te, solo spero che ci sia una minima parte di uomini che abbia il coraggio delle proprie azioni....ma forse mi illudo.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (13 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Credo di averla vista una volta sul fiume Adda, ma non ho bel capito come funziona. Mi sembrava usassero la "coda di topo", ma sinceramente non so nemmeno se si chiama così.
> 
> Quella però davvero mi piaceva.......


La no kill è una  tecnica che si  adatta a qualsiasi  tipo di  pesca, basta schiacciare l'ardiglione dell'amo, in questo modo il pesce si può liberare facilmente da solo, ma se lo si riuscisse a portare a riva, tramite un apposito strumento chiamato in gergo "slamatore" il pesce può essere liberato senza danneggiarlo.

Ci sentiamo tra un po....mia figlia reclama il pc....


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> La no kill è una tecnica che si adatta a qualsiasi tipo di pesca, basta schiacciare l'ardiglione dell'amo, in questo modo il pesce si può liberare facilmente da solo, ma se lo si riuscisse a portare a riva, tramite un apposito strumento chiamato in gergo "slamatore" il pesce può essere liberato senza danneggiarlo.
> 
> Ci sentiamo tra un po....mia figlia reclama il pc....


 
Questi figli............... bisogna imparare ad educarli!!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Questi figli............... bisogna imparare ad educarli!!


 
tra i diritti ONU dei genitori c'è...il portatile 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (13 Ottobre 2007)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> tra i diritti ONU dei genitori c'è...il portatile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Forse vale per fabrizio, Lancy è una vita che ha home computer e portatile, palmare etc. etc. etc.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Non saprei dirti se ha in mente un call center nell'immediato!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2007)

*Lancy e Fabrizio*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Ad essere sincero non ricordo più da quanto tempo non vado più a pescare perchè negli anni ho maturato un senso di sofferenza nei confronti dei pesci agonizzanti nel retino......... però ricordo che era uno sport che amavo moltissimo


Devo esser sincero e ammetto che pescare mi ha sempre annoiato...tranne che per la pesca subacquea!

Son irrequieto di natura e faccio molta fatica a star fermo ore ad aspettare... l'unica volta che ho apprezzato è stato con un amico alla pesca alla trota risalendo i torrenti...

Oggi come oggi, però, credo che la vivrei diversamente...quindi se si organizza per una battuta, io ci sono!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (13 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> tra i diritti ONU dei genitori c'è...il portatile
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















Ci stavo giusto pensando.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (13 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Devo esser sincero e ammetto che pescare mi ha sempre annoiato...tranne che per la pesca subacquea!
> 
> Son irrequieto di natura e faccio molta fatica a star fermo ore ad aspettare... l'unica volta che ho apprezzato è stato con un amico alla pesca alla trota risalendo i torrenti...
> 
> Oggi come oggi, però, credo che la vivrei diversamente...quindi se si organizza per una battuta, io ci sono!!



E' la migliore!!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (13 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ahhh....la mia passione fin da ragazzo..... Lancy. Fedi, vi prego portatemi con voi!!


non mi fanno schifo i vermi.....e so mettere gli ami...anche se sono femminuccia....posso venire????????


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> non mi fanno schifo i vermi.....e so mettere gli ami...anche se sono femminuccia....posso venire????????


Se ti fidi...


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se ti fidi...


Ci stai già provando??????


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (13 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se ti fidi...


.....un fedifrago...dovrebbe essere compensato da un lancillotto....credo....spero....mi auguro.....o farò un corso accelerato di tecniche di autodifesa.......e poi vengo a pesca con voi.....ma i miei piombini non ve li dò.....


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ci stai già provando??????


Io avviso prima...se no che gusto c'è???


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> .....un fedifrago...dovrebbe essere compensato da un lancillotto....credo....spero....mi auguro.....o farò un corso accelerato di tecniche di autodifesa.......e poi vengo a pesca con voi.....ma i miei piombini non ve li dò.....


 
E io non ti rivelo il segreto della mia pastura, ecco..gne gne gnè!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (13 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E io non ti rivelo il segreto della mia pastura, ecco..gne gne gnè!


....ed io non ti svelo la mia pastella per la tempura....e il pastrocchio per la frittura.....mai pescato con la pastura........sempre vermetti....o fucile....e due volte un polipo attaccato alla caviglia...


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ....ed io non ti svelo la mia pastella per la tempura....e il pastrocchio per la frittura.....mai pescato con la pastura........sempre vermetti....o fucile....e due volte *un polipo attaccato alla caviglia*...


Io li ho cacciati...col caccia-vite!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ho ancora un paio di cicatrici sulle nocche!!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (13 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io li ho cacciati...col caccia-vite!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io li ho lessati, passati col mixer, aggiunto prezzemolo sale pinoli uova pepe.....e ho fatto delle buonissime polpette di polipo....a proposito....anche se erano freschi li ho congelati, perchè una volta cotti risultano più teneri


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> io li ho lessati, passati col mixer, aggiunto prezzemolo sale pinoli uova pepe.....e ho fatto delle buonissime polpette di polipo....a proposito....anche se erano freschi li ho congelati, perchè una volta cotti risultano più teneri


Per mantenerli teneri l'importante è la schiumatura appena usciti dall'acqua...a quel punto una bella insalata con solo limone e.....mhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (13 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per mantenerli teneri l'importante è la schiumatura appena usciti dall'acqua...a quel punto una bella insalata con solo limone e.....mhhhhhhhhhh!!!


......ma ogni tanto bisogna pure sperimentare......pomodoro, peperoncino e crostini in un tegamino di terracotta e cotti nel forno a legna......mmmmmmm
HO FAMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Bruja (13 Ottobre 2007)

*Feddy*

Scusa ma tu ti sei bevuto che Lancy sia uno dai passatempi placidi come la pesca..... perchè non ti fai raccontare del rafting..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old SarahM. (13 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> io li ho lessati, passati col mixer, aggiunto prezzemolo sale pinoli uova pepe.....e ho fatto delle buonissime polpette di polipo....a proposito....anche se erano freschi li ho congelati, perchè una volta cotti risultano più teneri


le ho mangiate in liguria. buone, gnam gnam ...


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ......ma ogni tanto bisogna pure sperimentare......pomodoro, peperoncino e crostini in un tegamino di terracotta e cotti nel forno a legna......mmmmmmm
> HO FAMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


Sempre pronto...a sperimentare!!!


----------



## Old SarahM. (13 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per mantenerli teneri l'importante è la schiumatura appena usciti dall'acqua...a quel punto una bella insalata con solo limone e.....mhhhhhhhhhh!!!


Tu invece hai un approccio barese al polpo!


----------



## Old SarahM. (13 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ......ma ogni tanto bisogna pure sperimentare......pomodoro, peperoncino e crostini in un tegamino di terracotta e cotti nel forno a legna......mmmmmmm
> HO FAMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


Fammi indovinare: polpo alla Luciana, ricetta napoletana.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (13 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> Tu invece hai un approccio barese al polpo!


questi uomini sarah.....prima dice che lo mangia col limone il polipo....e poi che è pronto a sperimentare.....ma come dobbiamo fare????????


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (13 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> Fammi indovinare: polpo alla Luciana, ricetta napoletana.
































 li preparavano così i pescatori di santa lucia...da cui deriva il nome


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Scusa ma tu ti sei bevuto che Lancy sia uno dai passatempi placidi come la pesca..... perchè non ti fai raccontare del rafting.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mitticooooooo!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ho perso l'occasione per pochi minuti sul Noce...arrivammo in ritardo all'ultima partenza del pomeriggio!!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (13 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sempre pronto...a sperimentare!!!


ti riferisci alla cucina, vero?


----------



## Old SarahM. (13 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> li preparavano così i pescatori di santa lucia...da cui deriva il nome


Grazie siori e siore ... devio ammetterlo, sono una buona cuoca.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ti riferisci alla cucina, vero?


 









  ma ceertoooo....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (13 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> Grazie siori e siore ... devio ammetterlo, sono una buona cuoca.


....anche una buona forchetta???? o fai come me che dopo aver cucinato....non mangio mai????


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Scusa ma tu ti sei bevuto che Lancy sia uno dai passatempi placidi come la pesca..... perchè non ti fai raccontare del rafting.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Veramente quest'anno ho provato anche il motocross (da regolarità) e il volo ultraleggero!!!!

Per il rafting non c'era abbastanza acqua......

Per la pesca, scusa, io sono un amante della PIPA (ho detto PIPA con una P)


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (13 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Veramente quest'anno ho provato anche il motocross (da regolarità) e il volo ultraleggero!!!!
> 
> Per il rafting non c'era abbastanza acqua......
> 
> Per la pesca, scusa, io sono un amante della PIPA (ho detto PIPA con una P)


...ma con l'armatura non sei un po' impacciato nei movimeti?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (13 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ...ma con l'armatura non sei un po' impacciato nei movimeti?


ops....movimenti


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (13 Ottobre 2007)

Ma guarda te cosa si è scatenato partendo da una placida battuta di pesca 

in barca 

	
	
		
		
	


	




comunque...... il polipo in insalata con patate


----------



## Old SarahM. (13 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ....anche una buona forchetta???? o fai come me che dopo aver cucinato....non mangio mai????


Mi piace tantissimo mangiare quando cucinano gli uomini, o al risto. In effetti quando cucino io mangio poco. Penso sia naturale.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (13 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ma guarda te cosa si è scatenato partendo da una placida battuta di pesca
> 
> in barca
> 
> ...


.....e lo sapevo è una scusa per non portare una donna a pesca.........


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (13 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> .....e lo sapevo è una scusa per non portare una donna a pesca.........



Ma nooooo...... certo che puoi venire, spero solo che la notizia sui vermetti sia vera


----------



## Old SarahM. (13 Ottobre 2007)

Però, se penso a lui ... a Mr Octopus, non mi va di mangiarlo: è un così grazioso animaletto!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (13 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ma nooooo...... certo che puoi venire, spero solo che la notizia sui vermetti sia vera


è vera e vera.......quando ce li ho in frigo...li giro anche nella segatura e tengo lo scatolino in un panno sempre umido...come mi ha insegnato mio papà......


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (13 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> è vera e vera.......quando ce li ho in frigo...li giro anche nella segatura e tengo lo scatolino in un panno sempre umido...come mi ha insegnato mio papà......




Beh.... allora nessun dubbio, vera pescatrice sei!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ma nooooo...... certo che puoi venire, *spero solo che la notizia sui vermetti sia vera*


perchè pensi di spogliarti?????


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (14 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Beh.... allora nessun dubbio, vera pescatrice sei!!


e che pensavi che stavo a pazzià?????'


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (14 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> perchè pensi di spogliarti?????


ma che uomo perfido.....beh io in barca ci vengo in costume così pescando pescando, finchè il tempo è buono.......m'abbronzo pure


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> *ma che uomo perfido*.....beh io in barca ci vengo in costume così pescando pescando, finchè il tempo è buono.......m'abbronzo pure


Perchè, non te lo avevano detto???


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (14 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> perchè pensi di spogliarti?????



Burlone !!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (14 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Perchè, non te lo avevano detto???


....sì, ma non volevo crederci....pensavo....lancillotto, IL CAVALIERE...SENZA MACCHIA.....queste sono botte difficil da mandar giù.....me ne farò una ragione....


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Burlone !!


Quando me l'hai servita, non mi sembrava vero beccare proprio te, l'unico fedele di tutto il forum!!!!!!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (14 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Burlone !!


ma perchè, non ho capito, il costume me lo metto solo io?????'


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (14 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Quando me l'hai servita, non mi sembrava vero beccare proprio te, l'unico fedele di tutto il forum!!!!!!


ecco lo sapevo......pure le bastonate. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però ti sbagli, guarda che c'è un utente del forum col nick....fedele orgoglioso....


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ma perchè, non ho capito, il costume me lo metto solo io?????'


Tranquilla...non sarai sola!!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (14 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tranquilla...non sarai sola!!


....grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tranquilla...non sarai sola!!


A novembre?? In barca sul lago Maggiore???

Non abbiamo vicino il Vesuvio o l'Etna!!!!

Auguri ad entrambi


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (14 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> A novembre?? In barca sul lago Maggiore???
> 
> Non abbiamo vicino il Vesuvio o l'Etna!!!!
> 
> Auguri ad entrambi


e chi ha parlato di lago?????
e comunque il freddo tonifica.....e in costume, senza armatura ci devi essere anche tu.....altrimenti con tutto il peso dell' armatura, fai sbilanciare la barca.........


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> ecco lo sapevo......pure le bastonate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non lo sapevo, grazie per averlo comunicato, appena lo becco!!!!!


Scherzi a parte, probabilmente ha scritto quando io non ho partecipato, quindi non ho mai avuto l'occasione di leggerlo.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (14 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ma perchè, non ho capito, il costume me lo metto solo io?????'


Scherzi?? Se il lancy si toglie l'armatura......scompare.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (14 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Scherzi?? Se il lancy si toglie l'armatura......scompare.


.....perchè?


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> e chi ha parlato di lago?????
> e comunque il freddo tonifica.....e in costume, senza armatura ci devi essere anche tu.....altrimenti con tutto il peso dell' armatura, fai sbilanciare la barca.........


Non posso spogliarmi, non voglio avervi sulla coscienza, prima che mi annegate perchè cadete in acqua per le risate


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (14 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tranquilla...non sarai sola!!



Fedi........niente distrazioni........ è una battuta di pesca!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Scherzi?? Se il lancy si toglie l'armatura......scompare.


Mia moglie ti ha mandato delle foto????


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Fedi........niente distrazioni........ è una battuta di pesca!!!


E lui va a pescare, solo che porta il pesce da casa!!!!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (14 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non posso spogliarmi, non voglio avervi sulla coscienza, prima che mi annegate perchè cadete in acqua per le risate


...perchè tu hai una coscienza???mmmmm buono a sapersi.......
noi meridionali siamo caritatevoli e non ridiamo di voi del nord con la vostra pelle bianca (che prima faceva tanto figo perchè era il tratto distintivo dei nobili) e il fisico minuto........e cmq....io ho imparato a nuotare prima di camminare...quindi....tranquillo.......


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (14 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ...perchè tu hai una coscienza???mmmmm buono a sapersi.......
> noi meridionali siamo caritatevoli e non ridiamo di voi del nord con la vostra pelle bianca (che prima faceva tanto figo perchè era il tratto distintivo dei nobili) e il fisico minuto........e cmq....io ho imparato a nuotare prima di camminare...quindi....tranquillo.......


.....mi rispondo da sola......da qualche parte ho letto che pratichi da tempo arti marziali....non puoi far così ridere senza armatura......tu stai IMBROGLIANDO......


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ...perchè tu hai una coscienza???mmmmm buono a sapersi.......
> noi meridionali siamo caritatevoli e non ridiamo di voi del nord con la vostra pelle bianca (che prima faceva tanto figo perchè era il tratto distintivo dei nobili) e il fisico minuto........e cmq....io ho imparato a nuotare prima di camminare...quindi....tranquillo.......


Di bianco.... ho solo ancora il segno del costume!!


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> E lui va a pescare, solo che porta il pesce da casa!!!!

















Perchè tu no?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (14 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Di bianco.... ho solo ancora il segno del costume!!


....EHM......IO NO


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (14 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> E lui va a pescare, solo che porta il pesce da casa!!!!


Ah... beh.... allora.


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ....EHM......IO NO


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> .....mi rispondo da sola......da qualche parte ho letto che pratichi da tempo arti marziali....non puoi far così ridere senza armatura......tu stai IMBROGLIANDO......


solo da  12 anni


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Perchè tu no?


Io sono per i "volatili"


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (14 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> solo da 12 anni


cavoli....solo???? ci sono matrimoni che durano di meno


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (14 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> solo da  12 anni



Ah.....e te pare poco.


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Ottobre 2007)

basta, sto crollando, ora vado a nanna!!!!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ah.....e te pare poco.


Ho appena iniziato la 13ma stagione e non sono mai stato così in forma, aggiungi che nuoto come un pesce.......... e da marzo ho perso 8 kg


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (14 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> basta, sto crollando, ora vado a nanna!!!!!!



Notte Lancy


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (14 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Notte Lancy


vado a ninna nanna anche io
buonanotte a tuttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii





































 .....ops....esagero sempre.....


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> vado a ninna nanna anche io
> buonanotte a tuttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mi associo al ronfamento!!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (14 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> vado a ninna nanna anche io
> buonanotte a tuttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> 
> ...



Buona notte anche a te.


----------



## Bruja (14 Ottobre 2007)

*Buongiorno*

Buongiorno bella gente, come è messa la telenovela della pesca? 
Non per mettere il becco ma non sarebbe meglio che andaste a funghi o a castagne data la stagione??
Comunque, come volete..... solo una precisazione se andate con Lancillotto, o si fa come dice lui o.... non avete capito niente!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












La soluzione aggirante sarebbe lasciare che organizzi tutto lui e poi fare lo stesso quello che vi pare, tanto per quelle raccolte si hanno di solito itinerari divisi 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Buongiorno bella gente, come è messa la telenovela della pesca?
> Non per mettere il becco ma non sarebbe meglio che andaste a funghi o a castagne data la stagione??
> Comunque, come volete..... solo una precisazione se andate con Lancillotto, o si fa come dice lui o.... non avete capito niente!!!
> 
> ...


Per le castagne è un pò presto...o intendevi il toglierle dal fuoco?!?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però una bella castagnata non sarebbe una malvagia pensata!!

Buona domenica a tutti...vado a fare una corsetta per vedere se son proprio da buttare!!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (14 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Buongiorno bella gente, come è messa la telenovela della pesca?
> Non per mettere il becco ma non sarebbe meglio che andaste a funghi o a castagne data la stagione??
> Comunque, come volete..... solo una precisazione se andate con Lancillotto, o si fa come dice lui o.... non avete capito niente!!!
> 
> ...


buona domenica......voglio sperare che tuo marito sia così CAVALIERE da far decidere all'unica donna che ha chiesto di aggregarsi a questa strana compagnia.....altrimenti, ti prego, addestralo prima di farlo uscire di casa...deve capire chi porta i pantaloni.....
qui castagne non se ne vedono ancora.......
però mio padre ieri ha portato una bella ricciola a casa....quindi forse meglio la pesca


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (14 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> buona domenica......voglio sperare che tuo marito sia così CAVALIERE da far decidere all'unica donna che ha chiesto di aggregarsi a questa strana compagnia.....altrimenti, ti prego, addestralo prima di farlo uscire di casa...deve capire chi porta i pantaloni.....
> qui castagne non se ne vedono ancora.......
> però mio padre ieri ha portato una bella ricciola a casa....quindi forse meglio la pesca



Strana compagnia......forse volevi dire......ottima compagnia  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ora vi saluto, invito a pranzo.....azzz come minimo 1 kg in più.


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Buongiorno bella gente, come è messa la telenovela della pesca?
> Non per mettere il becco ma non sarebbe meglio che andaste a funghi o a castagne data la stagione??
> Comunque, come volete..... solo una precisazione se andate con Lancillotto, o si fa come dice lui o.... non avete capito niente!!!
> 
> ...


 
Dato che le male lingue devono sempre mettere il becco anche in faccende di cui non hanno alcuna competenza, precisiamo alcune cose:

A) Non è colpa mia se sono BRAVO ad organizzare le cose
B) Non è colpa mia se ho GRANDE SPIRITO ORGANIZZATIVO
C) Non è colpa mia se HO MOLTA INIZIATIVA
D) Non è colpa mia se HO CAPACITA' AGGREGATIVA
E) Non è colpa mia se TUTTI PENDONO DALLA MIE LABBRA
F) Non è colpa mia se tutti ascoltano (e seguono) le mie cazzate!!!!!


Rag. FILINI DOCET


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (14 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Dato che le male lingue devono sempre mettere il becco anche in faccende di cui non hanno alcuna competenza, precisiamo alcune cose:
> 
> A) Non è colpa mia se sono BRAVO ad organizzare le cose
> B) Non è colpa mia se ho GRANDE SPIRITO ORGANIZZATIVO
> ...


hai dimenticato:
G) non è colpa mia se quando Dio distribuiva la modestia, non mi sono messo in fila


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> hai dimenticato:
> G) non è colpa mia se quando Dio distribuiva la modestia, non mi sono messo in fila


In effetti non ho fatto in tempo, mi ero rimesso in coda la terza volta per "l'intelligenza"!!!!!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (14 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> In effetti non ho fatto in tempo, mi ero rimesso in coda la terza volta per "l'intelligenza"!!!!!


imbroglione......ma la terza fila.....ha sortito gli effetti sperati?


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> imbroglione......ma la terza fila.....ha sortito gli effetti sperati?


Onestamente credo di no, perchè al primo giro te la davano (l'intelligenza), poi a quelli successivi la toglievano......................


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (14 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Onestamente credo di no, perchè al primo giro te la davano (l'intelligenza), poi a quelli successivi la toglievano......................


.....non c'era bisogno di specificare......


----------



## Bruja (15 Ottobre 2007)

*amoreepsiche*



amoreepsiche ha detto:


> .....non c'era bisogno di specificare......


 
Comunque bisogna sempre mettere in conto che noi donne per natura siamo versate alla beneficienza.... mogli, compagne, conviventi, amanti etc.... diamo sempre una chance. Siamo possibiliste !!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (15 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Comunque bisogna sempre mettere in conto che noi donne per natura siamo versate alla beneficienza.... mogli, compagne, conviventi, amanti etc.... diamo sempre una chance. Siamo possibiliste !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


troppa ne è stata fatta cara bruja


----------



## Bruja (15 Ottobre 2007)

*amoreepsiche*



amoreepsiche ha detto:


> troppa ne è stata fatta cara bruja


 
Già ma attenta.... il problema non è solo la nostra eccessiva munificità ma l'agonismo che esiste fra donne............vedi, mogli e amanti nel contendersi un uomo lo beneficano di "doni" che sempre più spesso vengono elargiti più contro l'altra che pro ometto!! 
Bruja


----------



## Old SarahM. (15 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Già ma attenta.... il problema non è solo la nostra eccessiva munificità ma l'agonismo che esiste fra donne............vedi, mogli e amanti nel contendersi un uomo lo beneficano di "doni" che sempre più spesso vengono elargiti più contro l'altra che pro ometto!!
> Bruja


 
anche a letto!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (15 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Già ma attenta.... il problema non è solo la nostra eccessiva munificità ma l'agonismo che esiste fra donne............vedi, mogli e amanti nel contendersi un uomo lo beneficano di "doni" che sempre più spesso vengono elargiti più contro l'altra che pro ometto!!
> Bruja


....contro l'altra????? e perchè scusa?
se una donna è la moglie, è la moglie e basta, quindi ciò che dona lo dona al marito e se ne sbatte dell'altra....
se è l'amante.....l'ometto in questione è con lei, molto probabilmente perchè tra le pareti di casa, (e parlo di casa in generale, non riduciamoci sempre alla stanza da letto....un rapporto è fatto di ben altre cose)...non riceve quello ch ha dal'amante e quindi l'amante se ne sbatte della moglie...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Ottobre 2007)

*chissà se sarà ancora felice, Felice...*

Felice, com'è andata?


----------



## Bruja (15 Ottobre 2007)

*amoreepsiche*



amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ....contro l'altra????? e perchè scusa?
> se una donna è la moglie, è la moglie e basta, quindi ciò che dona lo dona al marito e se ne sbatte dell'altra....
> se è l'amante.....l'ometto in questione è con lei, molto probabilmente perchè tra le pareti di casa, (e parlo di casa in generale, non riduciamoci sempre alla stanza da letto....un rapporto è fatto di ben altre cose)...non riceve quello ch ha dal'amante e quindi l'amante se ne sbatte della moglie...


La donazione sorgiva accade, ma è primaria, è dedizione. Ma quando sopraggiunge, quasi inevitabilmente da sembrare un cliché, un altro "interesse affettivo", fra le persone sorge una rivalità, specie se sono a conoscenza dell'esistenza una dell'altra.  Non interessa o poco importa cosa si donino o si scambino, subentra subito una specie di tenzone nel cercare di annullare, eliminare, ridicolizzare l'altra.... senza pensare che è LUI quello che ha tradito l'una e si è sollazzato con l'altra.  Le menzogne in un tradimento vengono distribuite equamente....  anche se è faticoso convincersene. 
Le donne dovrebbero essere più consapevoli che certi ruoli li hanno perchè cedono troppo alla lusinga di piacere e pochissimo a quella di piacersi, soprattutto interiormente.
Bruja


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (15 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> La donazione sorgiva accade, ma è primaria, è dedizione. Ma quando sopraggiunge, quasi inevitabilmente da sembrare un cliché, un altro "interesse affettivo", fra le persone sorge una rivalità, specie se sono a conoscenza dell'esistenza una dell'altra. Non interessa o poco importa cosa si donino o si scambino, subentra subito una specie di tenzone nel cercare di annullare, eliminare, ridicolizzare l'altra.... senza pensare che è LUI quello che ha tradito l'una e si è sollazzato con l'altra. Le menzogne in un tradimento vengono distribuite equamente.... anche se è faticoso convincersene.
> Le donne dovrebbero essere più consapevoli che certi ruoli li hanno perchè cedono troppo alla lusinga di piacere e pochissimo a quella di piacersi, soprattutto interiormente.
> Bruja


....non hai una gran considerazione delle donne.....


----------



## Old camilla (15 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> La donazione sorgiva accade, ma è primaria, è dedizione. Ma quando sopraggiunge, quasi inevitabilmente da sembrare un cliché, un altro "interesse affettivo", fra le persone sorge una rivalità, specie se sono a conoscenza dell'esistenza una dell'altra. Non interessa o poco importa cosa si donino o si scambino, subentra subito una specie di tenzone nel cercare di annullare, eliminare, ridicolizzare l'altra.... senza pensare che è LUI quello che ha tradito l'una e si è sollazzato con l'altra. Le menzogne in un tradimento vengono distribuite equamente.... anche se è faticoso convincersene.
> Le donne dovrebbero essere più consapevoli che certi ruoli li hanno perchè cedono troppo alla lusinga di piacere e pochissimo a quella di piacersi, soprattutto interiormente.
> Bruja


quoto

È dura ammetterlo ma per me è stato proprio come dice Bruja, si innescava un meccanismo tale che in alcuni momenti quasi indirizzavo le mie attenzioni piu’ a lei 
che a LUI….inoltre, inutile negarlo, molti miei comportamenti sono stati “condizionati”da questa “insana rivalità

baci a tutti raga!!!!
camilla


----------



## Old camilla (15 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ....non hai una gran considerazione delle donne.....


 
sei  mai stata coinvolta in una storia del genere? chiedo, perchè solo così ti puoi rendere conto di quanto irrazionale e poco lineare possa essere il comportamento in questi casi!!! 
camilla


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (15 Ottobre 2007)

camilla ha detto:


> sei mai stata coinvolta in una storia del genere? chiedo, perchè solo così ti puoi rendere conto di quanto irrazionale e poco lineare possa essere il comportamento in questi casi!!!
> camilla


...sono stata in entrambe le posizioni....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (15 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ...sono stata in entrambe le posizioni....


chiarisco.....quando ho saputo che non ero l'unica donna del mio uomo......non ho fatto una gara con l'altra per vedere chi donava di più nè ho cercato di ridicolizzarla agli occhi del mio uomo.....ho detto a lui che era stato uno stupido a mentirmi per due mesi, mentre potevamo parlarne, l'ho lasciato e....ho fatto autoanalisi....chiedendomi cosa l'avesse spinto...che non trovava in me, ad andare da un'altra....
nell'altro ruolo....se il mio uomo (odio la parola amante, quando un uomo trascorre del tempo con me è il mio uomo, in quel momento)....ha bisogno delle coccole delle carezze della comprensione, ma anche di litigare e confrontarsi con me, perchè a casa non ha neanche quello......che me ne frega di rivaleggiare con la donna ufficiale....mi prendo il buono che quella storia mi può dare.....e metto cmq tutta me stessa....


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ....non hai una gran considerazione delle donne.....


è sempre colpa di Eva?
tutto sommato sono contenta di aver fatto anche l'esperienza di fedifraga...
ho così capito che si può essere in tanti modi diversi.
la rivalità la senti solo se ti innamori. in caso contrario, l'uomo con cui fai bene all'amore, potrebbe farsi anche altre donne e tu/io/noi/voi altre non ci sposteremmo di un cm. quadrato.
Dio, che bella che è la vita. più ho sbagliato e più ho imparato.


----------



## Old camilla (15 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> chiarisco.....quando ho saputo che non ero l'unica donna del mio uomo......non ho fatto una gara con l'altra per vedere chi donava di più nè ho cercato di ridicolizzarla agli occhi del mio uomo.....ho detto a lui che era stato uno stupido a mentirmi per due mesi, mentre potevamo parlarne, l'ho lasciato e....ho fatto autoanalisi....chiedendomi cosa l'avesse spinto...che non trovava in me, ad andare da un'altra....
> nell'altro ruolo....se il mio uomo (odio la parola amante, quando un uomo trascorre del tempo con me è il mio uomo, in quel momento)....ha bisogno delle coccole delle carezze della comprensione, ma anche di litigare e confrontarsi con me, perchè a casa non ha neanche quello......che me ne frega di rivaleggiare con la donna ufficiale....mi prendo il buono che quella storia mi può dare.....e metto cmq tutta me stessa....


Beh mi sembra strano che non ti sia mai sentita  in competizione con l’altra, in fin dei conti entrambe amavate e volevate (credo) lo stesso uomo! Pero’ ognuno 
parla in base alla propria esperienza…..
Personalmete sarà che adesso ci penso con maggiore tranquillità ma mi rendo conto di quanto fossero un po’ ipocriti dei miei pensieri allora!Sostenevo infatti di agire senza che dell’altra (la moglie) mi importasse piu’ di tanto, voglio dire tenendola fuori da quello che era il rapporto tra me e lui perché era solo quello che importava!
In realtà invece lei nella mia testa c’era, eccome se c'era e il mio rapportarmi a lei ha sicuramente condizionato parte del mio agire.

Ciao bella!
camilla


----------



## MK (15 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Le donne dovrebbero essere più consapevoli che certi ruoli li hanno perchè cedono troppo alla lusinga di piacere e pochissimo a quella di piacersi, soprattutto interiormente.


Perfettamente d'accordo.


----------



## Bruja (15 Ottobre 2007)

*amoreepsiche*

La mie considerazione sulle donne sono il risultato di una panoramica che attraversa il tempo e le mie conoscenze. 
Non credo di essere una mosca bianca nel pensare questo, e se dovessi fare una statistica direi che 10 su 100 sono in grado di sganciarsi dalle dipendenze e dagli errori concettuali che ho chiarito....
Tu molto probabiolmente rientri in quelle dieci.... qualcuno deve pure esserci!
Ma questo non significa che le une siano in gamba e le altre siano sciocche.... in fondo il desiderio di piacere, al di là del solo effetto ottico esteriore è radicata nelle donne da secoli.  La donna doveva, piacere, compiacere, intrattenere ed essere garbata ed ospitale..... e l'eccesso di questo tipo di educazione è diventato la tare di certe cedevolezze a volte irragionevoli.
Bruja


----------



## MK (15 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> .... in fondo il desiderio di piacere, al di là del solo effetto ottico esteriore è radicata nelle donne da secoli.  La donna doveva, piacere, compiacere, intrattenere ed essere garbata ed ospitale..... e l'eccesso di questo tipo di educazione è diventato la tare di certe cedevolezze a volte irragionevoli.


Infatti. Ma ci si sta arrivando, alla consapevolezza, a poco a poco. E cambieranno per forza di cose anche i rapporti uomini/donne...


----------



## Verena67 (15 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> la rivalità la senti solo se ti innamori. in caso contrario, l'uomo con cui fai bene all'amore, potrebbe farsi anche altre donne e tu/io/noi/voi altre non ci sposteremmo di un cm. quadrato.
> Dio, che bella che è la vita. più ho sbagliato e più ho imparato.


quanto ci hai ragione.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (15 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> La mie considerazione sulle donne sono il risultato di una panoramica che attraversa il tempo e le mie conoscenze.
> Non credo di essere una mosca bianca nel pensare questo, e se dovessi fare una statistica direi che 10 su 100 sono in grado di sganciarsi dalle dipendenze e dagli errori concettuali che ho chiarito....
> Tu molto probabiolmente rientri in quelle dieci.... qualcuno deve pure esserci!
> Ma questo non significa che le une siano in gamba e le altre siano sciocche.... in fondo il desiderio di piacere, al di là del solo effetto ottico esteriore è radicata nelle donne da secoli. La donna doveva, piacere, compiacere, intrattenere ed essere garbata ed ospitale..... e l'eccesso di questo tipo di educazione è diventato la tare di certe cedevolezze a volte irragionevoli.
> Bruja


.....sicuramente non vuol dire che alcune siano in gamba e altre sciocche, su questo concordo....dipende molto dall'educazione, dall'autostima, dalla sensibilità, dal proprio vissuto......in questo momento non ricordo quando l'ho studiato, anche perchè risale....ehm...a qualche lustro fa, ma mi pare che nel manifesto del verismo ci fosse qualche concetto del tipo "l'uomo è frutto di razza, momento e ambiente" ed è proprio così....certo tutti, forse, anzi sicuramentem, per un obsoleto retaggio culturale, più le donne avvertono la necessità di piacere......ma credo sia sempre una questione di autostima....se mi piaccio io-e non intendo solo fisicamente, anzi, non intendo proprio fisicamente-....non mi cruccio + di tanto se ad un altro non piaccio....al più mi dispiaccio per lui/lei, che non riesce a vedere la splendida persona che sono....il problema piuttosto è: MA NOI DONNE QUANTO CI PIACCIAMO??????????????????????????????
......CREDO DI AVER SCRITTO IN MANIERA INCASINATA, NON SO....PERDONA BRUJA, MA OGGI NON E' PROPRIO UN'OTTIMA GIORNATA....ED E' ANCHE LUNEDI'......SALUTINI


----------



## Bruja (15 Ottobre 2007)

*amoreepsiche*



amoreepsiche ha detto:


> .....sicuramente non vuol dire che alcune siano in gamba e altre sciocche, su questo concordo....dipende molto dall'educazione, dall'autostima, dalla sensibilità, dal proprio vissuto......in questo momento non ricordo quando l'ho studiato, anche perchè risale....ehm...a qualche lustro fa, ma mi pare che nel manifesto del verismo ci fosse qualche concetto del tipo "l'uomo è frutto di razza, momento e ambiente" ed è proprio così....certo tutti, forse, anzi sicuramentem, per un obsoleto retaggio culturale, più le donne avvertono la necessità di piacere......ma credo sia sempre una questione di autostima....se mi piaccio io-e non intendo solo fisicamente, anzi, non intendo proprio fisicamente-....non mi cruccio + di tanto se ad un altro non piaccio....al più mi dispiaccio per lui/lei, che non riesce a vedere la splendida persona che sono....il problema piuttosto è: MA NOI DONNE QUANTO CI PIACCIAMO??????????????????????????????
> ......CREDO DI AVER SCRITTO IN MANIERA INCASINATA, NON SO....PERDONA BRUJA, MA OGGI NON E' PROPRIO UN'OTTIMA GIORNATA....ED E' ANCHE LUNEDI'......SALUTINI


Brava, quella è la domanda, ma noi donne quanto ci piacciamo? Soprattutto quanto riusciamo a piacerci se non rientriamo nei parametri altrui, e non parlo ovviamente di estetica ma di condizione esistenziale e comportamentale!
Non preoccuparti mi sa che è lunedì per tutti, e di quelli tosti......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (15 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Brava, quella è la domanda, ma noi donne quanto ci piacciamo? Soprattutto quanto riusciamo a piacerci se non rientriamo nei parametri altrui, e non parlo ovviamente di estetica ma di condizione esistenziale e comportamentale!
> Non preoccuparti mi sa che è lunedì per tutti, e di quelli tosti.........
> 
> 
> ...


....hai presente i macigni??? ecco...tosto così....


----------



## Old lancillotto (15 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ....hai presente i macigni??? ecco...*tost*o così....


 
TOST???? Qualcuno ha parlato di TOAST????


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (15 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> TOST???? Qualcuno ha parlato di TOAST????


Hei.....devi ancora cenare??


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (15 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> TOST???? Qualcuno ha parlato di TOAST????


veramente ho appena finito di mangiare una porzione di gateau di patate.......


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (15 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> veramente ho appena finito di mangiare una porzione di gateau di patate.......



Troooopppo buono.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (15 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Troooopppo buono.


modestamente.....lo faccio come lo faceva mia nonna.....col salamee la mortadella tagliati sottili sottili che quasi si sciolgono ed il basilico fresco.........................


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (15 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> modestamente.....lo faccio come lo faceva mia nonna.....col salamee la mortadella tagliati sottili sottili che quasi si sciolgono ed il basilico fresco.........................




Maroooo' mi fai morire.


----------



## Old fay (15 Ottobre 2007)

Shhhttt!!! Sto a dieta! Non parlate di cibo please! Devo dimagrire di.....cuore....!!!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (15 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Maroooo' mi fai morire.


no fabrì' te prego nun murì.....e se lo mangi per davvero poi che fai?????


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (15 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> no fabrì' te prego nun murì.....e se lo mangi per davvero poi che fai?????



Sai che goduria.  

	
	
		
		
	


	










p.s. scusa la risposta ritardata .....problemi col pc.


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Brava, quella è la domanda, *ma noi donne quanto ci piacciamo?* Soprattutto quanto riusciamo a piacerci se non rientriamo nei parametri altrui, e non parlo ovviamente di estetica ma di condizione esistenziale e comportamentale!
> Non preoccuparti mi sa che è lunedì per tutti, e di quelli tosti.........
> 
> 
> ...


A volte...anche troppo!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (15 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A volte...anche troppo!!



Questa è un po .......cattivella.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (15 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Sai che goduria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...buona la cucina buona.....è una gioia


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Ottobre 2007)

*...bade'*



Bruja ha detto:


> Già ma attenta.... il problema non è solo la nostra eccessiva munificità ma l'agonismo che esiste fra donne............vedi, mogli e amanti nel contendersi un uomo lo beneficano di "doni" che sempre più spesso vengono elargiti più contro l'altra che pro ometto!!
> Bruja


 
si, l'hai trovata


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Ottobre 2007)

*anna*



Anna A ha detto:


> è sempre colpa di Eva?
> tutto sommato sono contenta di aver fatto anche l'esperienza di fedifraga...
> ho così capito che si può essere in tanti modi diversi.
> la rivalità la senti solo se ti innamori. in caso contrario, l'uomo con cui fai bene all'amore, potrebbe farsi anche altre donne e tu/io/noi/voi altre non ci sposteremmo di un cm. quadrato.
> Dio, che bella che è la vita. più ho sbagliato e più ho imparato.


 
appunto, solo se ci si innammora.

diversament' è la stessa trippa, come la giri e la rivolti.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Ottobre 2007)

*ohhhhhhhhhhh*



amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ....contro l'altra????? e perchè scusa?
> se una donna è la moglie, è la moglie e basta, quindi ciò che dona lo dona al marito e se ne sbatte dell'altra....
> se è l'amante.....l'ometto in questione è con lei, molto probabilmente perchè tra le pareti di casa, (e parlo di casa in generale, non riduciamoci sempre alla stanza da letto....un rapporto è fatto di ben altre cose)...non riceve quello ch ha dal'amante e quindi l'amante se ne sbatte della moglie...


e vissero tutti felici e contenti



e con questa si puo' chiudere anche il Forum.

andate in pace.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (15 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e vissero tutti felici e contenti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Ottobre 2007)

*Psicheeeee*



amoreepsiche ha detto:


>


 
ma era una battuta.))


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (15 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma era una battuta.))


lo so ma io stasera sono triiiiiiiiiiiiiiste
è finita la nutella


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> lo so ma io stasera sono triiiiiiiiiiiiiiste
> è finita la nutella


ahio.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (16 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ahio.


capisci che tragggggggggggggedia.....
ho il pane del forno a legna e sn senza nutella.............


----------



## Verena67 (16 Ottobre 2007)

*Adulteri da 18 anni?!*

Io sono sempre piu' basita.

Mi vengono portati ad esempio "grandi amori" dove lui è restato in famiglia 18 anni con l'amante a latere, pur "amandola tantissimo" e magari facendoci un figlio,e infine morendo di tumore tra le sue braccia, perchè "quando c'è il vero amore si sopporta tutto".

Vi prego ditemi che non è il Sole che gira intorno alla Terra, ditemelo che non ho sbagliato tutto...

Eppur si muove....


----------



## Old fay (16 Ottobre 2007)

*verena???*

Ti meravigli? Ieri proprio ne ho sentita un'altra. Un uomo di 60 anni, ci sarà un epidemia, sposato con due figli e due figli dall'amante, ma che continua a vivere a casa. Alle volte ci sono aspetti socio-economici che forse non si possono sottovalutare. Io ragiono con il 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 mentre forse c'è che ragiona con i 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   .... Forse gli altri....sono sbagliati. The others, ti ricordi veri? Film stupendo...Gli altri sono i giusti. Ma che ne so. So solo che voglio dormire....voglio svegliarmi senza lacrime...voglio essere felice e tutte queste sotrie...questo thread e simili, portano solo sofferenza alla fine.  Quando la partita ha più giocatori, qualcuno deve perdere, e qualcuno soffrirà, si soffre sempr ealla fine. 
Mio zio , luminare della medicina. Grande uomo di spessore umano e culturale. Bell'uomo, gran donnaiolo. Coetaneo della moglie ceh ha sempre tradita, si invaghisce di una donna che si fa mettere incitna. Ovviamente deve scegleire di stare con lei. Lei più giovane di 20 anni. Ok, ha fatto soffrire una famiglia intera, moglie e parenti tutti...non è stato felice...per poi cosa? Per poi tornare dopo 20 anni a 80 anni con il portapranzo con dentro la minestrina...dalla moglie  la domenica perchè l'altra si era stufata di accudirlo, la domenica voleva il giorno libero insomma!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Però, lui è morto, l'altra è una povera scema a mia zia.....95 anni arzilla più che mai!!!


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2007)

*Mah....*

Alla fine, per incredibili e inimmaginabili appaiano certe storie, anzi realtà, dobbiamo sempre ricordare che niente e nessuno ci obbliga a certi ruoli.
Ecco perchè capita a volte che quando si arriva a lamentarsi di tante vessazioni, il primo intervento da fare non è tanto consolare o dare consigli quanto domandarsi: ma perchè si arriva ad amarsi così poco????
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> A volte...anche troppo!!


Non voglio ibdagare se trattasi di convinzione personale o di collezione di ....nisba!!!   

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non voglio ibdagare se trattasi di convinzione personale o di collezione di ....nisba!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Convinzione personalissima...diversamente avrei un altro nick!!


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2007)

*Già già dimenticavo ..*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Convinzione personalissima...diversamente avrei un altro nick!!


.....nick omen nomen....!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (17 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io sono sempre piu' basita.
> 
> Mi vengono portati ad esempio "grandi amori" dove lui è restato in famiglia 18 anni con l'amante a latere, pur "amandola tantissimo" e magari facendoci un figlio,e infine morendo di tumore tra le sue braccia, perchè "quando c'è il vero amore si sopporta tutto".
> 
> ...


io  so di una storia durata 20 anni.E' finita xchè è morto lui.In chiesa:avanti la moglie...dietro l'amante.Chissà se la moglie sapeva...


----------



## Old amarax (17 Ottobre 2007)

camilla ha detto:


> Beh mi sembra strano che non ti sia mai sentita in competizione con l’altra, in fin dei conti entrambe amavate e volevate (credo) lo stesso uomo! Pero’ ognuno
> parla in base alla propria esperienza…..
> Personalmete sarà che adesso ci penso con maggiore tranquillità ma mi rendo conto di quanto fossero un po’ ipocriti dei miei pensieri allora!Sostenevo infatti di agire senza che dell’altra (la moglie) mi importasse piu’ di tanto, voglio dire tenendola fuori da quello che era il rapporto tra me e lui perché era solo quello che importava!
> In realtà invece lei nella mia testa c’era, eccome se c'era e il mio rapportarmi a lei ha sicuramente condizionato parte del mio agire.
> ...


W la sincerità.Essere a conoscenza dell'altra sia essa moglie o amante condiziona l'esistenza c'è poco da fare.Io da moglie(???????) non riesco più a stare in libertà...e questo è male.Non più tuta e no-trucco la domenica mattina...sempre sù...x cosa poi?


----------



## Old amarax (17 Ottobre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Ti meravigli? Ieri proprio ne ho sentita un'altra. Un uomo di 60 anni, ci sarà un epidemia, sposato con due figli e due figli dall'amante, ma che continua a vivere a casa. Alle volte ci sono aspetti socio-economici che forse non si possono sottovalutare. Io ragiono con il
> 
> 
> 
> ...


voglio perdere io e non me lo permette!!


----------



## Rebecca (17 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> W la sincerità.Essere a conoscenza dell'altra sia essa moglie o amante condiziona l'esistenza c'è poco da fare.Io da moglie(???????) non riesco più a stare in libertà...e questo è male.Non più tuta e no-trucco la domenica mattina...sempre sù...x cosa poi?


Per te stessa, ad esempio?
Un bacio.


----------



## Old amarax (17 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Alla fine, per incredibili e inimmaginabili appaiano certe storie, anzi realtà, dobbiamo sempre ricordare che niente e nessuno ci obbliga a certi ruoli.
> Ecco perchè capita a volte che quando si arriva a lamentarsi di tante vessazioni, il primo intervento da fare non è tanto consolare o dare consigli quanto *domandarsi: ma perchè si arriva ad amarsi così poco????*
> Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (17 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Per te stessa, ad esempio?
> Un bacio.


 
...vedi essere un giorno a casa dal lavoro...doccia e tuta...mica si è sciatti? a me piaceva poltrire un pò...ora sono sempre in ansia se non sono in "perfetto" ordine...manco avessi il presidente della Reppubblica in casa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 Non va bene


----------



## Old amarax (17 Ottobre 2007)

*FELICE TRADITORE*

Che fine ha fatto la sua storia? mi interessa..per analogia


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> voglio perdere io e non me lo permette!!


Non è lui che non te lo permette, lo sai!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E non sarebbe una perdita, ma un ritrovarti!


----------



## Old amarax (17 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non è lui che non te lo permette, lo sai!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ritrovarmi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  un sogno.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















 ...un'illusione


----------



## Old fay (17 Ottobre 2007)

*Flash!*

Cavoli ho avuto un flash! Bisogna pretendere di stare bene, cosa c'è che mi fa stare male? Il mio amante, ok, eliminare alllora...!!! Mi fa stare male la sua assenza e la sua presenza a metà. Mi fanno stare male il rumore delle scarpe di mio marito...o quando trascina i piedi, glieli taglio? Sono fuuuusa, sto al pc da stamane e combino sempre meno.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Ottobre 2007)

*???*



amarax ha detto:


> ...vedi essere un giorno a casa dal lavoro...doccia e tuta...mica si è sciatti? a me piaceva poltrire un pò...ora sono sempre in ansia se non sono in "perfetto" ordine...manco avessi il presidente della Reppubblica in casa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa ma mi sembra assurdo.
Mica siete in concorrenza su quel piano!
Sarebbe assurdo e probabilmente perdente per te!
Tu vali come persona che gli è stata accanto trentanni e per quello che gli hai dato e hai dimostrato di valere! Mica siete in gara a chi è più sexy! Ma dai, lo consideri più meschino di quel che immaginavo!


----------



## Rebecca (17 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> ...vedi essere un giorno a casa dal lavoro...doccia e tuta...mica si è sciatti? a me piaceva poltrire un pò...ora sono sempre in ansia se non sono in "perfetto" ordine...manco avessi il presidente della Reppubblica in casa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma sarebbe come dire che con un marito o compagno "acquisito e stabile" non sia importante essere in ordine! Io poi parlo bene e razzolo male, ma penso a mia nonna, quasi 90 anni, vive sola e non c'è verso di farle una sorpresa e non trovarla con le perle e il rossetto. Lei lo fa per lei. Anche in tuta si può essere curate. Il problema semmai è essere perfette per qualcun altro... Lascia stare che sembra più importante a noi che a loro. Curati per te e basta.
Ripeto... da che pulpito 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Ottobre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Cavoli ho avuto un flash! Bisogna pretendere di stare bene, cosa c'è che mi fa stare male? Il mio amante, ok, eliminare alllora...!!! Mi fa stare male la sua assenza e la sua presenza a metà. Mi fanno stare male il rumore delle scarpe di mio marito...o quando trascina i piedi, glieli taglio? Sono fuuuusa, sto al pc da stamane e combino sempre meno.....


Tutti trascinano i piedi!
Tuo marito ti irrita ...perché c'è mentre non c'è chi vorresti! Non scaricare su tuo marito la rabbia che merita un altro!


----------



## Rebecca (17 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scusa ma mi sembra assurdo.
> Mica siete in concorrenza su quel piano!
> Sarebbe assurdo e probabilmente perdente per te!
> Tu vali come persona che gli è stata accanto trentanni e per quello che gli hai dato e hai dimostrato di valere! Mica siete in gara a chi è più sexy! Ma dai, lo consideri più meschino di quel che immaginavo!


Ecco era quello che volevo dire, più o meno.


----------



## Old amarax (17 Ottobre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Cavoli ho avuto un flash! Bisogna pretendere di stare bene, cosa c'è che mi fa stare male? Il mio amante, ok, eliminare alllora...!!! Mi fa stare male la sua assenza e la sua presenza a metà. Mi fanno stare male il rumore delle scarpe di mio marito...o quando trascina i piedi, glieli taglio? *Sono fuuuusa, sto al pc da stamane e combino sempre meno.....*


anch'io...vorrei un cancellino.X cancellare gli errori...i miei.
Gli altri cancellassero i loro.
Oggi sto da schifo.
Sono insieme.
X lavoro.
Li odio.cmq...scopano o no..si baciano o no...si telefonano o no...forse l'odio è la soluzione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Ottobre 2007)

*e no*



Rita ha detto:


> Ma sarebbe come dire che con un marito o compagno "acquisito e stabile" non sia importante essere in ordine! Io poi parlo bene e razzolo male, ma penso a mia nonna, quasi 90 anni, vive sola e non c'è verso di farle una sorpresa e non trovarla con le perle e il rossetto. Lei lo fa per lei. Anche in tuta si può essere curate. Il problema semmai è essere perfette per qualcun altro... Lascia stare che sembra più importante a noi che a loro. Curati per te e basta.
> Ripeto... da che pulpito
> 
> 
> ...


Un conto è non essere trascurate per sè e di conseguenza pulita, pettinata, pancia in dentro petto in fuori e ...becco alzato!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un altro conto essere tesa a dare un'immagine di sè sempre truccata...cioè col trucco! Cercando di mostrarsi come una tesa all'acchiappo manifestando perciò insicurezza ...sono due cose diverse!
Poi mi sembra ridicolo come se in tanti anni non l'avesse vista struccata, stanca, in tuta, malata ...se per rievere/tenersi un uomo ci si sente come a miss Italia preoccupate del lato A e del lato B ci si pone come un oggetto su uno scaffale e si mette lui nel ruolo dell'acquirente che sceglie quel che più gli aggrada ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ma prenda una bici e ...pedali!!!


----------



## Old amarax (17 Ottobre 2007)

*chiudere*

voglio chiudere e non riesco.Lui sta provando a fare a meno di lei,Lei.Xchè non vuole provare a fare a meno di me? sarebbe più facile...tra di noi c'è troppo da recuperare.E' impossibile riuscire.Anche se io dico che questa è un'altra storia.Forse è una storia nata già finita.
Sono in competizione c'è poco da fare...come diceva Camilla.Il fatto che io so che lei c'è.Mi condiziona la vita con lui.E' un'ombra sempre presente.Un ospite non gradito.
Ora...lui va in congresso.Io no.Non voglio.Mi rilasso un pò senza di lui.Se lei lo raggiunge...fatti loro.Me ne frego ed io non faccio la guardia a niente.Non ho niente da difendere che non voglia difendersi.Forse ha capito...penso proprio di no.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Ottobre 2007)

*Rafforzo e ribadisco*



amarax ha detto:


> anch'io...vorrei un cancellino.X cancellare gli errori...i miei.
> Gli altri cancellassero i loro.
> Oggi sto da schifo.
> Sono insieme.
> ...


Tu sei una donna stupenda e tutti qui sentiamo che bella persona sei.
Fisicamente puoi essere bella o brutta (è un'opinione), ma sicuramente tuo marito ti trova piacente e sexy visto che continua avoler far l'amore con te e non sene vuole andare.
Non comprendo perché dovresti avere dubbi su questi fatti acclarati!


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> voglio chiudere e non riesco.Lui sta provando a fare a meno di lei,Lei.Xchè non vuole provare a fare a meno di me? sarebbe più facile...tra di noi c'è troppo da recuperare.E' impossibile riuscire.Anche se io dico che questa è un'altra storia.Forse è una storia nata già finita.
> Sono in competizione c'è poco da fare...come diceva Camilla.Il fatto che io so che lei c'è.Mi condiziona la vita con lui.E' un'ombra sempre presente.Un ospite non gradito.
> Ora...lui va in congresso.Io no.Non voglio.Mi rilasso un pò senza di lui.Se lei lo raggiunge...fatti loro.Me ne frego ed io non faccio la guardia a niente.Non ho niente da difendere che non voglia difendersi.Forse ha capito...penso proprio di no.


Amarax ti ho scritto in privato.


----------



## Old amarax (17 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu sei una donna stupenda e tutti qui sentiamo che bella persona sei.
> Fisicamente puoi essere bella o brutta (è un'opinione), ma sicuramente tuo marito ti trova piacente e sexy visto che continua avoler far l'amore con te e non sene vuole andare.
> Non comprendo perché dovresti avere dubbi su questi fatti acclarati!


non posso ritrovarmi solo xchè mi cerca a letto.E' quello che fa quando non c'è.Oggi l'ho visto al lavoro.In ospedale.Proprio dove conobbi lei quando lavorava qui.Mi ha fatto stare e sto ancora male.Lui è un bell'uomo ok.Io non sono male.Ma dentro sto da schifo.Ha ragione Fedi...mi devo ritrovare.Ora torna mio figlio devo chiudere un bacio a te e a tutti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> non posso ritrovarmi solo xchè mi cerca a letto.E' quello che fa quando non c'è.Oggi l'ho visto al lavoro.In ospedale.Proprio dove conobbi lei quando lavorava qui.Mi ha fatto stare e sto ancora male.Lui è un bell'uomo ok.Io non sono male.Ma dentro sto da schifo.Ha ragione Fedi...mi devo ritrovare.Ora torna mio figlio devo chiudere un bacio a te e a tutti


Tu sei tu e sei magnifica!
E' lui che deve ritrovare se stesso!
Bacio!


----------



## Old fay (17 Ottobre 2007)

*Amarax*

Amarax, mi hai fatto venire in mente la frase che il mio ex amante mi ha detto ieri sera al telefono..."lei è l'abitudine, abbiamo anni insieme, mi da tranquillità, so che non è bello dirlo ma è così, se ricomincio a distrarmi con te che sei il mio magone, che comunque mi manchi e sei il mio stimolo,  trascuro di nuovo lei..." di solito alla fine si preferisce non lasciare le abitudini, è più difficile lasciare un'abitudine che prenderne una nuova...Vedrai, non perderà l'abitudine, TE!


----------



## Old amarax (17 Ottobre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Amarax, mi hai fatto venire in mente la frase che il mio ex amante mi ha detto ieri sera al telefono..."lei è l'abitudine, abbiamo anni insieme, mi da tranquillità, so che non è bello dirlo ma è così, se ricomincio a distrarmi con te che sei il mio magone, che comunque mi manchi e sei il mio stimolo, trascuro di nuovo lei..." di solito alla fine si preferisce non lasciare le abitudini, è più difficile lasciare un'abitudine che prenderne una nuova...Vedrai, *non perderà l'abitudine, TE![*/quote]
> 
> 
> Credi che questo mi faccia stare bene?Lo rifiuto categoricamnte.Se ho solo *un dubbio* che sia così...davvero lo sbatto fuori!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!che stia con lei...che si faccia le abitudini con lei.............che tanto sono uguali.Io sono diversa e ne sono anche orgogliosa!


----------



## Old fay (17 Ottobre 2007)

E vaiiiii!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old amarax (17 Ottobre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Amarax, *mi hai fatto venire in mente la frase che il mio ex amante mi ha detto ieri sera al telefono.*.."lei è l'abitudine, abbiamo anni insieme, mi da tranquillità, so che non è bello dirlo ma è così, se ricomincio a distrarmi con te che sei il mio magone, che comunque mi manchi e sei il mio stimolo, trascuro di nuovo lei..." di solito alla fine si preferisce non lasciare le abitudini, è più difficile lasciare un'abitudine che prenderne una nuova...Vedrai, non perderà l'abitudine, TE!


 
e tu *ancora* lo senti? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 ma cos'è? mi sembra masochismo.........


----------



## Old amarax (17 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Tu sei tu e sei magnifica*!
> E' lui che deve ritrovare se stesso!
> Bacio!


 
forse  lo sono.Ma forse sono un pò amsochista anch'io come fay.Se c'è un male va eliminato.Ed io non sono ancora riuscita ad  eliminarlo nonostante tutto.Un bacio a te amica mia


----------



## Old fay (17 Ottobre 2007)

Mi telefona.


----------



## Grande82 (17 Ottobre 2007)

*amarax, fay*

Amarax, cosa ti fa stare male? 
Fay, cosa ti farebbe stare bene?
Risposta secca, grazie!


----------



## Old amarax (17 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Amarax, cosa ti fa stare male?
> Fay, cosa ti farebbe stare bene?
> Risposta secca, grazie!


mi fa stare male la sua doppia vita.Che credo sia iniziata di nuovo.


----------



## Rebecca (17 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un conto è non essere trascurate per sè e di conseguenza pulita, pettinata, pancia in dentro petto in fuori e ...becco alzato!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Era più o meno quello che volevo dire...  Però curarsi PER SE' secondo me aiuta a stare meglio.


----------



## Old amarax (17 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Era più o meno quello che volevo dire... Però curarsi PER SE' secondo me aiuta a stare meglio.


Lo faccio sempre.Ma mi manca la serenità...è questo che non va bene.Kiss


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Ottobre 2007)

*quoto!*



Rita ha detto:


> Era più o meno quello che volevo dire... Però curarsi PER SE' secondo me aiuta a stare meglio.


*Per sè sempre* ...per un lui che si comporta così mai! Anche se le cose si evolvessero nel senso desiderato (se il desiderato è che lui resti) ci sarebbe sempre la sensazione di essere stata scelta per l'apparenza che gratificava il suo narcisismo che è altrettanto insopportabile del pensiero di essere scelta per abitudine...


----------



## Old amarax (17 Ottobre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Mi telefona.


 
e xchè gli rispondi?un taglio netto...farebbe bene a tutti.Un taglio netto e via il dolore


----------



## Old fay (17 Ottobre 2007)

Perchè lui è il primo a non farlo. Perchè devo farlo io? Non sono io acercarlo. Mi fa stare peggio non sentirlo. Cara Grande mi farebbe stare bene tornare con lui.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Ottobre 2007)

*giochi di potere*



fay ha detto:


> Perchè lui è il primo a non farlo. Perchè devo farlo io? Non sono io acercarlo. Mi fa stare peggio non sentirlo. Cara Grande mi farebbe stare bene tornare con lui.


Così lui continua a essere gratificato dalla conferma del potere che ha su di te.
E tu non esci dall'agonia e non ricominci a vivere come ti eri avviata a fare.
Del resto lui ti ha detto cose che ti fanno capire che se resti disponibile come amante ...ogni tanto a lui va bene anche se *gli rendi più difficile il resto! Povero ...il resto se lo tiene ...e potrebbe tenere anche te anche se gli complichi la vita!! Che benefattore!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	



















*


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> mi fa stare male la sua doppia vita.Che credo sia iniziata di nuovo.


 
scusa, ma è praticamente certo.

Ci va una forza d'animo granitica per spezzare le storie extraconiugali, o l'assoluta indifferenza, e non vedo in nessuno di loro due una di queste caratteristiche 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Old fay (17 Ottobre 2007)

Il mio amante non mi sembra brilli di granitico, e non è indifferente, eppure veri....


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Il mio amante non mi sembra brilli di granitico, e non è indifferente, eppure veri....


 
Fay, appunto! Per SPEZZARE, per CHIUDERE le storie extraconiugali
, infatti lui non spezza niente e non chiude niente, è il re dei mille parallelismi e delle vie sempre aperte!!!!

Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (18 Ottobre 2007)

*amarax*

Ormai abbiamo superato le 20 pagine di post e credo che di fatto, nonostante la buona volontà di tutti si sia concretizzato poco, e il motivo è quello che meno vuoi prendere in considerazione.
Sei in contraddizione fra quello che esponi e quello che fai. Rileggi queste tue frasi:


voglio chiudere e non riesco.Lui sta provando a fare a meno di lei,Lei.Xchè non vuole provare a fare a meno di me? sarebbe più facile...tra di noi c'è troppo da recuperare.E' impossibile riuscire.Anche se io dico che questa è un'altra storia.Forse è una storia nata già finita.

Perchè invece di aspettare che lui faccia quello che speri non ti sganci e non gli dici, "con me devi essere già libero, se mai fosse possibile ricominciare, quindi risolviti questo problema col quale io, di fatto, e non secondo le tue chiacchiere, non voglio convivere 

Sono in competizione c'è poco da fare...come diceva Camilla.Il fatto che io so che lei c'è.Mi condiziona la vita con lui.E' un'ombra sempre presente.Un ospite non gradito.
Ora...lui va in congresso.Io no.Non voglio.Mi rilasso un pò senza di lui.Se lei lo raggiunge...fatti loro.Me ne frego ed io non faccio la guardia a niente.Non ho niente da difendere che non voglia difendersi.Forse ha capito...penso proprio di no. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ti senti in competizione perchè il suo comportamento non ti libera da questa condizione-sensazione, stai bene da sola perchè in quel frangente lui e la presenza dell'altra sono temporaneamente fuori. Devi dirgli chiaramente, specie se è veramente questo quello che vuoi, che tu non riuscirai a recuparare perchè ormai non solo il suo tradimento ma anche il suo comportamento conseguente hanno reso impossibile un tuo ricrederti.
Ma deve essere una dichiarazione che lui capisca deve prendere sul serio, perchè fino ad ora, perdonami, ma lui ti ha preso sul serio come farebbe con le minacce di una tigre in gabbia!!! Devi levargli quel senso di scontato che ha, deve sentire che sta costruendo con palafitte sulle sabbie mobili..... vada pure dalla sua musa....in modo che sappia che "quella" gli resta!

Non è quanto stai male tu che a lui importa ma quanto riesca a sfangarla lui..... appena abbozzerai, ti ingannerà esattamente come prima, perchè saprà che può raccontartela.... e anche se non è vero, sono i fatti che determinano certe verità... deve percepire che con te non c'è spazio, e per ora non lo ha ancora capito veramente!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old fay (18 Ottobre 2007)

Grazie Bru, so che il post era per me!!


----------



## Bruja (18 Ottobre 2007)

*Fay*



fay ha detto:


> Grazie Bru, so che il post era per me!!


Sfortunatamente certi post si adattano a più persone perchè sono spesso le stesse le mancanze di cui siamo vittime....
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (18 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> *e xchè gli rispondi?un taglio netto...farebbe bene a tutti.Un taglio netto e via il dolore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amarax, ti rispondo con le parole che hai ussato per fay. 
*Ami un uomo che non esiste* e ti accanisci a volere che lui e tutto torni come prima. Non può accedere. Non è che questo misero omino e nulla più. 
*L'unica chance che hai per ritrovaer un barlume di lui è essere chiara, mandarlo via, fargli capire chiaramente che o sei l'unica e sola o nulla*. che deve risolvere PRIMA di rivolgerti anche solo la parola epr chiedere di tornare. Che sei delusa, schifata, stanca. Devi volerlo, amarax, se ti accontenti continuamente sempre di meno, alla fine non avrai nulla.... cerca di pensarci. Cerca di capire che *devi scegliere quel che vuoi per te nopn quel minimo che lui è ora disposto a darti*.


----------



## Old chensamurai (18 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> amarax, ti rispondo con le parole che hai ussato per fay.
> *Ami un uomo che non esiste* e ti accanisci a volere che lui e tutto torni come prima. Non può accedere. Non è che questo misero omino e nulla più.
> *L'unica chance che hai per ritrovaer un barlume di lui è essere chiara, mandarlo via, fargli capire chiaramente che o sei l'unica e sola o nulla*. che deve risolvere PRIMA di rivolgerti anche solo la parola epr chiedere di tornare. Che sei delusa, schifata, stanca. Devi volerlo, amarax, se ti accontenti continuamente sempre di meno, alla fine non avrai nulla.... cerca di pensarci. Cerca di capire che *devi scegliere quel che vuoi per te nopn quel minimo che lui è ora disposto a darti*.


... grande glande!... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Ottobre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Il mio amante non mi sembra brilli di granitico, e non è indifferente, eppure veri....


sono cose diverse, Fay.
possibile che non capisci? per lui eri l'ultimo alito di "vita" prima della pensione.
basta leggerti qua per capire che nella tua vita metti al primo posto l'amore... ma sei anche pericolosa... hai quel non so chè di spregiudicato e irresponsabile che da un lato frena tuo marito dal separarsi, ( e tu ti chiedi perché non vuole separarsi..)ma frena il tuo amante dal volere una vita che non sia solo da amante con te. sei dirompente come donna, ma sei anche impegnativa... proprio per quest'aria trasognante che emani.


----------



## Old fay (18 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A, sei un genio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Ottobre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Anna A, sei un genio!


L'ho pensato anch'io...


----------



## Bruja (19 Ottobre 2007)

*fay*



fay ha detto:


> Anna A, sei un genio!


 
Quindi non credi che dovresti, forte di quello che ha detto Anna, prendere le tue distanze o, se preferisci, i provvedimenti del caso???
Essere un genio ma essere inascoltati non è proprio il miglior uso che si possa fare di detta genialità! 
Bruja


----------



## Old fay (19 Ottobre 2007)

Forse farò come i ricercatori italiani andrò in america...lì mi capiranno!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Ottobre 2007)

*...*



fay ha detto:


> Forse farò come i ricercatori italiani andrò in america...lì mi capiranno!!!


Mi sa che sei già stata capita qui. E lui ti ha capita benissimo e lui ...non è all'altezza, semplicemente.
Lo si diceva già molti mesi fa...


----------



## Old panarea (20 Ottobre 2007)

Felice traditore ha detto:


> ho 41 anni, mi sono innamorato e voglio lasciare mia moglie.
> ma come posso fare?
> 
> stiamo insieme da 16 anni e ci siamo sposati 7 anni fa. ma ormai è finita e da 1 anno ho una relazione con un altra donna che mi riempie il cuore.
> ...


Ciao giovanni, io ho appreso da neanke un mese ke mio marito ha avuto ,UNA RELAZIONE CON UNA POLACCA  ED è NATO UN FIGLIO, IO ANCORA NN HO METABOLIZATO ,LUI DICE KE è FINITA MA KE SI PRENDERà CURA DEL FIGLIO, IO STO CERCANDO DI METTERE TUTTO NEL DIMENTICATOIO, XKè CREDIMI LO AMO DA MORIRE! MA NELLO STESSO TEMPO MI SENTO OFFESA ,UMILIATA, ANNULLATA !A QSTO PUNTO NN SO SE DARGLI FIDUCIA ANCORA  !SONO DILANIATA DAL DOLORE!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

panarea ha detto:


> Ciao giovanni, io ho appreso da neanke un mese ke mio marito ha avuto ,UNA RELAZIONE CON UNA POLACCA ED è NATO UN FIGLIO, IO ANCORA NN HO METABOLIZATO ,LUI DICE KE è FINITA MA KE SI PRENDERà CURA DEL FIGLIO, IO STO CERCANDO DI METTERE TUTTO NEL DIMENTICATOIO, XKè CREDIMI LO AMO DA MORIRE! MA NELLO STESSO TEMPO MI SENTO OFFESA ,UMILIATA, ANNULLATA !A QSTO PUNTO NN SO SE DARGLI FIDUCIA ANCORA !SONO DILANIATA DAL DOLORE!


 
macome si fa a dare fiducia ad una persona che ha fatto questo??


----------



## Bruja (21 Ottobre 2007)

*panarea*



panarea ha detto:


> Ciao giovanni, io ho appreso da neanke un mese ke mio marito ha avuto ,UNA RELAZIONE CON UNA POLACCA ED è NATO UN FIGLIO, IO ANCORA NN HO METABOLIZATO ,LUI DICE KE è FINITA MA KE SI PRENDERà CURA DEL FIGLIO, IO STO CERCANDO DI METTERE TUTTO NEL DIMENTICATOIO, XKè CREDIMI LO AMO DA MORIRE! MA NELLO STESSO TEMPO MI SENTO OFFESA ,UMILIATA, ANNULLATA !A QSTO PUNTO NN SO SE DARGLI FIDUCIA ANCORA !SONO DILANIATA DAL DOLORE!


 
Non hai bisogno di brutalità quindi la eviterò, ma che uomo è quello che va con una donna, forse non solo interessata all'amore....., dimentica ogni precauzione, ci fa un figlio e poi va dalla moglie a dirle quanto è successo..... ma lui è buono e non l'abbandona per l'alktra, però siccome è responsabile si prende cura del figlio... come se l'altra gli desse qualche altra chance!!!!!!!!!!
Sei giustamente offesa, umiliata, annullata, ma aggiungi anche ingannata senza soluzione di continuità.... e quando mai sarà possibile che òlui non abbia rapporti con l'altra dal momento che questo figlio ha cementato, anche solo attraverso le responsabilità genitoriali, la loro ovvia possibilità di frequenza?
Tu sei molto innamorata e forse molto generosa, ma se dall'altra parte c'è un figlio, quella persona avrà sempre un piede nella vostra vita.
Puoi perdonare e ricostruire la vostra vita di coppia, ma non dimenticare questo fatto...........
Bruja


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (21 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> macome si fa a dare fiducia ad una persona che ha fatto questo??


la mente umana ha dei percorsi strani....ti assicuro che è possibile perdonare anche di peggio....dimenticare no, MAI


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> la mente umana ha dei percorsi strani....ti assicuro che è possibile perdonare anche di peggio....dimenticare no, MAI


 
certo, specialmente dimenticare le brutte cose


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (21 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> certo, specialmente dimenticare le brutte cose


proprio dimenticare in generale non è possibile  enon si deve fare, nè per le cose belle, tantomeno per quelle brutte.....noi siamo il prodotto delle nostre esperienze, positive o negative che siano....


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> proprio dimenticare in generale non è possibile enon si deve fare, nè per le cose belle, tantomeno per quelle brutte.....noi siamo il prodotto delle nostre esperienze, positive o negative che siano....


 
certo, però credo che un fatto brutto è più difficile da ricordare propio perchè negativo, anzi è meglio accettare perchè più si cerca di allontanarlo, più torna indietro


----------



## Bruja (21 Ottobre 2007)

*Mah...*

Noi dovremmo essere come l'ago della bussola, girare pure da tutte le parti ma aver ben chiaro che il nostro riferimento (leggi benessere e stabilità) è il Nord!!
Spesso non è chi o come amiamo il problema ma quanto non sappiamo amare noi stessi....
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Gennaio 2009)

*leggete qua...*




Bruja ha detto:


> Noi dovremmo essere come l'ago della bussola, girare pure da tutte le parti ma aver ben chiaro che il nostro riferimento (leggi benessere e stabilità) è il Nord!!





Bruja ha detto:


> Spesso non è chi o come amiamo il problema ma quanto non sappiamo amare noi stessi....
> Bruja





stai pure nascosta...m'importa assai a me.


----------



## Old Becco (29 Gennaio 2009)

Felice traditore ha detto:


> ho 41 anni, mi sono innamorato e voglio lasciare mia moglie.
> ma come posso fare?
> 
> stiamo insieme da 16 anni e ci siamo sposati 7 anni fa. ma ormai è finita e da 1 anno ho una relazione con un altra donna che mi riempie il cuore.
> ...


 ______________-

Quando si commette una grave infrazione al codice della strada, il prefetto ritira la patente per un periodo di tempo congruo in modo che certi comportamenti sbagliati vengano compresi e magari riapprendere i giusti comportamenti al volante.
Bisognerebbe applicare un tipo di sanzione simile anche a chi chiede il divorzio o la separazione.... In modo che gli errori vengano ben compresi!
Becco


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> .-
> Ma metti in conto che la tua amante presto diventerà come tua moglie.


 straquotatissssssimo


----------



## Old cornofrancese (29 Gennaio 2009)

ma perché tirate fuori thread di due anni fa?!?


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Gennaio 2009)

*corno*



cornofrancese ha detto:


> ma perché tirate fuori thread di due anni fa?!?


Corno, perchè ci sono delle frasi, dei commenti...che hanno un tempo universale..e quando cho ho letto quello di Bruja..l'ho voluto ripostare.

E quanti altri di persone diverse scritti in questi anni. potrebbero essere applicabili a molte delle discussioni che affrontiamo.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (29 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Corno, perchè ci sono delle frasi, dei commenti...che hanno un tempo universale..e quando cho ho letto quello di Bruja..l'ho voluto ripostare.
> 
> E quanti altri di persone diverse scritti in questi anni. potrebbero essere applicabili a molte delle discussioni che affrontiamo.


beh, si, x questo hai ragione...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> beh, si, x questo hai ragione...


----------



## Old Jesus (30 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Lascia libera tua moglie... si fai bene.-
> *Ma metti in conto che la tua amante presto diventerà come tua moglie.*


Quoto.... Fai il passo solo se la vita con tua moglie non è più sopportabile *per ragioni serie*.
Ci sono due figli di mezzo, stai attento..... Attento ai fuochi di paglia.
L'ideale sarebbe stato andartene via mentre eri da solo, per capire bene.... Una lei che ti appoggia è sempre una potenziale sorgente di sensi di colpa in futuro...


----------



## tatitati (30 Gennaio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Bruja


bruja.. se una relazione non va da seim esi non è che col tempo le cose possono andare meglio... possono solo peggiorare...

sì fai bene a lasciarla e un giorno ti ringrazierà perchè anche lei rinascerà.


----------

